# And The Best Tape Measure Is................



## jar546

Worth the watch!
Please comment after you watch it.  What is your experience?


----------



## ICE

I have no idea why I watched that video.....and then I discover that none were tested under water so what's the point of it all.


----------



## jar546

ICE said:


> I have no idea why I watched that video.....and then I discover that none were tested under water so what's the point of it all.



I, like you do underwater inspections of the pool.  I need accurate measurements to ensure the suction filter screen meets the new requirements.


----------



## ICE

I use a camera.....funny a guy like you would miss that.


----------



## jar546

ICE said:


> I use a camera.....funny a guy like you would miss that.



So do I,...........underwater.......


----------



## ICE

Now that’s some great see life photo.


----------



## fatboy

Nice pool shot there Jeff........

I am, have always been a Stanley Power-lock. A contractor buddy of mine shared my opinion until a few years back, totally a Fat-Max guy for him and his crew.


----------



## Logan

Usual tape measures are just kinda boring and old imho. I am all about the new technologies. I like my laser tape measure by bosch. Does its job amazingly! Seriously, I dont insist on you buying one as well, but at least check them out, they are dope! https://geeklah.com/laser-tape-measure-reviews.html


----------



## Pcinspector1

The best!
I bet Conarb has one of these?


----------



## fatboy

I do!


----------



## Pcinspector1

That's what that long pocket on the side of your carpenters pants is for! 

Right fb?


----------



## fatboy

Probably!


----------



## ICE

Pcinspector1 said:


> The best!
> I bet Conarb has one of these?


I bet he knows how to use it too.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Some mason's are still using them.


----------



## Keystone

I 2nd Pcinspector. I started life with a masons foot rule during my years in tech school and used it during the time I spent in the trades. When I moved to inspections I tried a fat max and a random 15' roll tape and quickly made my way back to the masons foot rule.  They serve double duty for me, measure and stiff enough to hit smokes and co's on ten foot ceilings.


----------

